# Windy night buck



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Went out last night to my Minervaproperty it was very windy and wind was swirling like heck didn't expect to see this one he came down wind look like he was chasing does .8 yd shot .sling blade broadhead did the job


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Great deer! 
Congrats!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good job. That wind wad miserable.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent buck for sure.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very nice


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats an awesome buck for sure. congrats on a buck of a lifetime.
sherman


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice buck. I hate the wind!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone.ya the was miserable last night and for sure not expecting him my biggest so far main frame 10


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

great buck. Congrats. Now what is this part about him chasing some does around? I want to hear more about that if you don't mind. Was he just bumping them around or was he chasing a doe closely. Thanks


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Chasing does around.he even had a swelled neck and smelled like they do if u shoot one during the rut


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

ltroyer said:


> Chasing does around.he even had a swelled neck and smelled like they do if u shoot one during the rut


Sweet buck !!! Good job


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome and what a surprise in the wind. I would have skipped that one...


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok so we r trying to age this buck.im not a pro at it but looking at this buck we think he 3 to 4 yrs.any pros out there tell me how old u think it is


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

GREAT BUCK! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

ltroyer said:


> Ok so we r trying to age this buck.im not a pro at it but looking at this buck we think he 3 to 4 yrs.any pros out there tell me how old u think it is


Sent you a PM


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome buck. Congrats.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice buck!!!


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

That's a Dandy Buck!!!! Not sure on age. But Sure he is a Buckeye Big Buck!!!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

He’s a stud


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Some folks call it a Kaiser blade! Other folks call it a slingblade! MmmmmmUhhhhhh! 

Nice buck!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

What a beast! Congrats, well done.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

They only got once a year to get some so the wind won't stop them. Good job sticking to it in bad conditions. Nice buck.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

He*l, i know how he feel's, a tornado wouldn't have stopped me. Not even a torcaneo!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Stud!!! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice buck. Do you have any other pics with him. ?


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Great buck!
Congrats!


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

Congrats.. I sat in that same wind yesterday and saw 5 different bucks all within 50 yards and almost pulled the trigger on a nice 8pt


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Beepum19 said:


> Nice buck. Do you have any other pics with him. ?


Here only other one after I got him caped out


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Awesome deer. Definitely a wall mounter


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone had a great yr.got a doe 2 weeks after him and one during first week of gun season all tagged out.anyone else doing good


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats to you. 
Looks pretty wide. What was the spread?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

threeten said:


> Congrats to you.
> Looks pretty wide. What was the spread?


Not as wide as it looks but he close to 19 on the inside.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ltroyer said:


> Ok so we r trying to age this buck.im not a pro at it but looking at this buck we think he 3 to 4 yrs.any pros out there tell me how old u think it is


I would guess him to be a 4.5 or maybe be older. nice heavy rack with size to boot. just couldn't see him being younger than 3.5. but i'll stick with 4.5 or older. a nice buck for around here.
sherman


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> I would guess him to be a 4.5 or maybe be older. nice heavy rack with size to boot. just couldn't see him being younger than 3.5. but i'll stick with 4.5 or older. a nice buck for around here.
> sherman


Thanks


----------

